# which is probably a more accurate price list?



## loco (Oct 6, 2007)

http://tmprefining.com/_wsn/page2.html

or

http://www.yajo.net/automotive/catalyticconverters.html

just courious. sorry for so many newbie questions but still tlooking, reading and trying to learn what is going to be involved in doing my first batch of say 8 or so converters and how it's done. thanks


----------

